# Amplificador stereo 20 W con TDA2616



## Chele (May 25, 2010)

Buenas gente arme un amplificador estereo con un TDA 2616 y bueno la verdad es que no anda  Cuando lo alimento escucho ruido al principio y despues nada, independientemente de que contecte a la entrada.
El circuito es el que esta en la foto. Use un transformador de 12+12Vac que rectificados me dan +-16Vcc. Eso es lo que el fabricante me dice que le ponga. Alguna idea sobre qué puede estar mal ? La entrada la saco por ejemplo de la compu con un jack de 3.5mm, una patita al pin 1 con un capacitor de 220 nF, otra al pin 9 con un capacitor de 220nF y la masa del jack a los 0V del trafo eso esta bien? 
Otra cosa, también vi en una guía de Velleman que usa el mismo circuito pero reemplaza los de 220nF por otros de 1 micro. ¿Eso cambia en algo además de la respuesta en frecuencia? Desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## jorge morales (May 25, 2010)

que fuente usaste, el ci utiliza voltaje positivo y negativo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2010)

Ese amplificador puede funcionar con fuente doble o con fuente sencilla , se utiliza en autoestereos .

Fijate la conección del MUTE , pata 2.














Saludos !


----------



## Chele (May 25, 2010)

Jorge, mi fuente es una comun y corriente: transformador de 12+12Vac(-12V,0V,+12V) rectificado con 4 diodos y con 2 capacitores de 4700uF. La salida es 16+16Vcc(-16V,0V,+16V). Con eso debería funcionar o no?
Dosmetro, el mute lo puse a tierra eso seria que esta muteado? O lo dejo abierto? Muchas gracias a los dos.


----------

